# Cammeray Craft



## Pistol (7/9/14)

Had a trip to North Sydney to go to a couple of places yesterday and this was the first stop, it's located at:
504 Miller St Cammeray
website is:
http://www.cammeraycraft.com/
And the tap list can be found on nowtapped.com

I really liked this place, there was 6 taps on and no mega swill, the taps were: 1. Six Strings Golden Ale, 2. Ilawarra Brewery APA, 3. Rocks Boxer, 4. Brewcult/ Magic Rock Salt Dick IPA, 5. Brewdog Sledgehammer DIPA and 6. Doctors Orders Diffibrilator, so a pretty decent line up for 6 taps.

They had a special on where you got a midi of one of the first 3 beers free with one of the 4 burgers on offer, which was good value as they were nic burgers of ther gourmet variety for $16. There was a pulled pork, maple beef rib, thai chicken and waju beef. I had the chicken and wife the beef, chicken was nice could've done with a bit more chilli and I couldn't tell you what the beef tasted like as the mrs finished it before I could blink! Also came with more wedges that either of us could eat.

It was a nice styled place with mixture of lounges and table seating with a decent sized bar with room for more taps, the owners said they'd expand the taps when keg turn over gets a bit better in the future.

At the time we were there for lunch we were the only people in and this was about 13:15, I couldn't believe this as I thought it was really good value and would be returning again soon if I lived in the area.

Another person turned up for a couple of beers and burger before we left and they expected a few in for the footy games so hopefully the trade picks up for them.

Overall if you live nearby definitely check it out and keep an eye on nowtapped as they get some fairly rare/ limited release beers.

cheers,


----------

